# Literary Haiku



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

Given the readers and poets amongst us, this seem like a natural.  Create a haiku about your favorite books.  Haiku is easy:  Three lines: the first than third line each have five syllables--the middle line has seven syllables.

Here's an example:

Rabbits seek new home--
Fiver dreams the old home dead.
Hazel leads the way.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

Orrrrr.... make it about a fellow poster:

Teninx wears a hat.
Tinfoil reflects all the beams--
Keeps his brainwaves his.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

I can, literally, do this all night.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

"How is a raven
like a writing desk?" he asked.
Poe wrote on them both.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

OK, it is definitely too late at night for me to be creative... maybe after I make the drive back home tomorrow I can sit and think of something. Right now I am sitting at a borrowed computer in Houston trying to catch up on the posts and listening to the terrible thunderstorms rolling through!


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

Arthur's Camelot--
Merlin's plan or just a dream?
Once and future king.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

Angela said:


> OK, it is definitely too late at night for me to be creative... maybe after I make the drive back home tomorrow I can sit and think of something. Right now I am sitting at a borrowed computer in Houston trying to catch up on the posts and listening to the terrible thunderstorms rolling through!


Thunderstorms abound
Texas twisters on the way
Dark and stormy night


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

Tornadoes and gales
Took a Gale on adventure--
Click your heels thrice.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

Captain Tripps released
Who can best the Walkin' Dude?
Mother Abagail


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Angela is numb
Too many posts to be read
Why doesn't she stop

OK BJ... how was that?? I will do the book thing later!


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

Angela said:


> Angela is numb
> Too many posts to be read
> Why doesn't she stop
> 
> OK BJ... how was that?? I will do the book thing later!


It's not a competition. I'm just looking for playmates. 

"Sleep, perchance to dream"
Metaphor for suicide
Hamlet was a wuss


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

Angela's Ashes
Irish melodrama hit
McCourt vomits Host


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Brave hobbit Frodo
Went with Sam to Mount Doom and
Gave it his finger.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Brave hobbit Frodo
> Went with Sam to Mount Doom and
> Gave it his finger.


ROFLOL


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Brave hobbit Frodo
> Went with Sam to Mount Doom and
> Gave it his finger.


EXCELLENT!!! Thanks for joining in, Gracious Host.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Ulysses by Joyce...
Um... wait. I haven't read it.
But neither have you.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Have you read "Wicked"?
The musical was better.
This rarely happens.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

Gravity's Rainbow
Thomas Pynchon took a trip
So did all his fans


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Jim's fun posts make this
forum administrator
stay up way too late.


G'night!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Have you read "Wicked"?
> The musical was better.
> This rarely happens.


Heh... I have a playmate.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Jim's fun posts make this
> forum administrator
> stay up way too late.
> 
> G'night!!


NOOOOOOO! Your middle line has the dreaded EIGHTH syllable!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

No, I swear! It's only 7. Count again!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> NOOOOOOO! Your middle line has the dreaded EIGHTH syllable!


where?? or am I too sleepy to count??


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

Simon holds the Conch
Religious allegory
Guess the good guy dies


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

Angela said:


> where?? or am I too sleepy to count??


Just teasing, Zeus.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Simon holds the Conch
> Religious allegory
> Guess the good guy dies


Ha! Brilliant! Keep 'em coming. Good night (again)!


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

Humans leave the Earth,
Betrayed by the mutant Joe.
Dogs and ants compete.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Genesis is first
Many stories in between
Revelation ends


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Slothrop pins his map
it's not just the young lady
in for a big bang


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Haiku will take thought,
Poe's Raven great example
Quoth Rav nevermore!


I think I got it.  The Raven is on my Kindle you can see on my screenshot thread.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Make everyday great
Kick up your feet and relax
And read a good *book*.

p.s. Kindle was too many syllables.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Brave hobbit Frodo
> Went with Sam to Mount Doom and
> Gave it his finger.


There went the coffee..all over the screen.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> There went the coffee..all over the screen.


When I read that one last night I really did laugh out loud... I was afraid I would wake my friend as her computer is right outside her bedroom!! 


Dori said:


> Make everyday great
> Kick up your feet and relax
> And read a good *book*.
> 
> p.s. Kindle was too many syllables.


You could use "Kindle is the way"


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Kindle is frozen
Panic attack is complete
Until I reset


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Reading in the dark
Requires an external light
Mighty Brite is good


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Elsewhere in the world
Your Kindle will work just fine
Whispernet will not


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

^ Ah, the Kindle FAQ in haiku format. 

The world was waiting for that!


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

Mortenson's K2
Three Cups' Tea build schools for peace
Some prefer Earl Grey


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

durphy said:


> Mortenson's K2
> Three Cups' Tea build schools for peace
> Some prefer Earl Grey


Picard loves his tea
He asks the Replicator
For "Tea, Earl Grey, Hot"


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Could we maybe have a limerick board?  I am not sure of the exact way to do a limerick.  Have to keep 'um kleen.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

Dori said:


> Could we maybe have a limerick board? I am not sure of the exact way to do a limerick. Have to keep 'um kleen.


Some astronauts flew off to gain us
A view of an obelisk heinous
Near Jupiter's moons
HAL went looneytunes
Sent the whole mission straight to Uranus


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Ha Ha Ha,  Ho Ho Ho, Hee Hee Hee,  gimme the rules,  gimme the ruled, gimme the rules.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

Dori said:


> Ha Ha Ha, Ho Ho Ho, Hee Hee Hee, gimme the rules, gimme the ruled, gimme the rules.


Haikus are simple:
Three lines
Five syllables
Seven syllables
Five syllables

Voila!


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Rules for Limerick  Jim.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

Dori said:


> Rules for Limerick Jim.


Well, limericks aren't as precise, and their form has changed a lot over the years. The hard-and-fast rule is that they are five lines long, following a rhyme scheme of aabba. The first, second and fifth lines all have three beats, while the third and fourth have two. Traditionally, all the lines were comprised of anapests, which is a three-syllable poetic "foot" where the first two syllables are weak and the third is stressed: da-da-*DAH*. However, contemporarily, it is more common to use amphibrachs, in which the second syllable is the stressed one: da-*DAH*-da. "There *once* was a *man* from Nan*tuck*et" In many modern limericks, the third and fourth lines drop a syllable and are an amphibrach followed by an iamb: da-_*DAH*_. Sometimes the first line contains an extra unstressed syllable at the beginning.

Have I bored you to tears yet?


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Now how can I find the post again after I have left it?

Can I print it?


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Printed!


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

Also, the last line should be a "zinger."  My example isn't bad, if I may pat my own back.


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Well, limericks aren't as precise, and their form has changed a lot over the years. The hard-and-fast rule is that they are five lines long, following a rhyme scheme of aabba. The first, second and fifth lines all have three beats, while the third and fourth have two. Traditionally, all the lines were comprised of anapests, which is a three-syllable poetic "foot" where the first two syllables are weak and the third is stressed: da-da-*DAH*. However, contemporarily, it is more common to use amphibrachs, in which the second syllable is the stressed one: da-*DAH*-da. "There *once* was a *man* from Nan*tuck*et" In many modern limericks, the third and fourth lines drop a syllable and are an amphibrach followed by an iamb: da-_*DAH*_. Sometimes the first line contains an extra unstressed syllable at the beginning.
> 
> Have I bored you to tears yet?


A promiscuous professor named Pease
seduced coeds with consummate ease.
Though most would succumb
on the spot, there were some
whom he had to seduce by degrees.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

Teninx said:


> A promiscuous professor named Pease
> seduced coeds with consummate ease.
> Though most would succumb
> on the spot, there were some
> whom he had to seduce by degrees.


HA!

"By George, I think he's got it!"

Excellent!


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

There once was a kindler called Dori.
She wore out all helpers,  O Glory.
They used all their might,
Never caused a fight
And their answers were not allegory.

Tks to all.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

Black man tried for rape
Innocent but convicted
Jem and Scout grow up


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bacardi Jim, stop!
This haiku madness must end.
Poets softly weep.

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Bacardi Jim, stop
> This haiku madness must end
> Poets softly weep
> 
> Betsy


They WEEP!? Really?

I didn't think I was THAT bad. Heck, I used to get paid to write.

*drinks self into oblivion and liver failure*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Actually, as I read I was giggling madly to myself.  I was starting to get a stitch.

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

That damn Sam I Am
Will not eat green eggs and ham.
Maybe he likes Spam?


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

*crickets*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I can't bear to post.
But I can't bear not to post.
Love hurts, message board. (Sioban Adcock, Hipster Haiku)











spring breeze
this grassy field makes me
want to play catch (Shiki, 1890, translated from the Japanese)











the librarian hides volcanoes
underneath button up
sweaters (Christine Freeland, Straight Up Haiku)

There are a number of haiku books, most not traditional, in the Kindle store.... Note, one of them, _Haiku Walks by the Sea _is apparently, what is it, Topaz? and not a very good one, hardly legible.

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

Letters, diaries,
and recordings tell the tale.
Dracula still rocks.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Kindle makes me buy
too many books and covers
happiness inside!


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Kindle makes me buy
> too many books and covers
> happiness inside!


Awwwwww.....

*sheds masculine tear*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Awwwwww.....
> 
> *sheds masculine tear*


A masculine tear,
so different from women's..
tastes of Bacardi


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't do this well
Why should I even bother
Leave it to you all


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

Taran hates his place
An assistant pig-keeper
But he'll be High King


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I think the limericks should go in a separate thread. You can't mix haiku and limericks. Those are *very* different art forms.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

Harvey said:


> I think the limericks should go in a separate thread. You can't mix haiku and limericks. Those are *very* different art forms.


I agree. But mine was purely for educational purposes. Dori _asked_ for one.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

Mary did some drugs
had a horrible nightmare
Creates Frankenstein


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

BJ and Rainbow
Having to share a Kindle
So glad its not me


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

Angela said:


> BJ and Rainbow
> Having to share a Kindle
> So glad its not me


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

For jmiked:

Niven, Asimov,
Pournelle, Zahn and Silverberg,
Bester, Pohl, Sturgeon


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm pleased that I read
_The Audacity of Hope_
before it was cool.

(I am *not* trying to derail this into a political discussion. Please.)


----------



## Yollo (Nov 10, 2008)

OFF TOPIC HAIKUS!

Has anybody else seen the T-Shirt that says:

Haikus are so fun.
But sometimes they don't make sense.
Refrigerator.

and, because I'm anxiously awaiting my kindle:

Waiting for Kindle
Anxiously, Obsessively
Time for it to ship.

(I'm no good at Haikus.)


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

Kimblee said:


> Haikus are so fun.
> But sometimes they don't make sense.
> Refrigerator.


Q: How many abstract expressionists does it take to change a light bulb?
A:


Spoiler



Green


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

^ Ha! 

A riddle thread would make really good use of that new 'spoiler' tag..!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

Buttercup is sad
Her stableboy was killed by
Dread Pirate Roberts


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

An unknown evil
spreads its dark shadow across
Jerusalem's Lot


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Q: How many abstract expressionists does it take to change a light bulb?
> A:
> 
> 
> ...


LOL... got me again!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

Angela said:


> LOL... got me again!!


Isn't my bizarre sense of humor the only reason why you cool cats let me hang out with you?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I live in Russia
Will Kindle work in Kiev?
No, nada, nyet!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I live in Paris
Will Kindle work in the Louvre?
Encore, je dis, NON!


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

one Harry Potter
and he who must not be named
a fight to the end


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Ahab and crew rowed
and 'there she blows' was his cry
a whale of a time


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

start to the finish
was the hare and the tortoise
lost by a snail's pace


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

snow white ate apples
poison put her in deep sleep
woke by love's first kiss


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Kindle and Potter
A Muggle's only magic
Still does not exist


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Sorry all, but I
have to resurrect one of
my favorite threads.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving
Left over turkey and rolls
Lazy days ahead


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Harvey you're the best.
Kindle and Kindleboards rock!
Kindle Happiness.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

Giant Star-Turtle
swimming through the Cosmic Sea--
the Great A'tuin


----------



## Yollo (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm getting anxious,
I want Kindle book club now.
I cannot stand it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

you must wait a while
but you can read the book now
and re-read later


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Anticipation, 
Book club anticipation
keepin' me waitin'

(apologies to Carly Simon)


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Refurbs now on shelf.
Oops, sorry they flew away.
Klik fast or lose out.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

Lucy's losing life
Bloofer lady stalks the night
Time for a stake-out?


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

English schoolboys crash
Hunt the sacrificial Beast
Simon is their Christ


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

Song of Ice and Fire:
Seven books to tell a tale
that needed just four


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

Gollum was schizoid
and bit the hand that fed him.
Missed the last Ringtone.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

Atticus Finch tried
to save an innocent man.
Jem and Scout were proud.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

House and planet crushed,
Best friend is an alien....
Arthur hates Thursdays.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

Jane's a strong woman.
Rochester says she's insane.
So she falls in love.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

Case is a cowboy
Molly is a Razorgirl
Someone's gonna die


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

Obelisk provides
Evolutionary boost
First of many steps


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

The Force is disturbed
Millions of voices cry out
Alderaan destroyed


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

The major lesson
of the book The Princess Bride
is "life isn't fair."


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Tom Sawyer and Huck
Never following man's rules
Adventures were shared


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

Repairman Jack fights,
battling the Otherness
while Glaeken rests up.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Gollum was schizoid
> and bit the hand that fed him.
> Missed the last Ringtone.


LOL!


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

And now for something completely different.....

The Fool

Through the icy, soul-black night
A huddled figure walks alone.
His uniform of harlequin
Warms the chill within his bones.

Friend of few and love of none,
Idiot for Counts and Kings,
He curses both his face and place
And harbors dreams of finer things.

_Lust-heated girls caress his brow--
Lords and Ladies toast his name..._
A cry escapes misshapen lips!
His dreams denied, cruel Gods he blames.

The Fool's curses are misplaced--
Despite his ever-damning voice
No Fate his misery decreed;
His tragic torment is his choice.

For eons he has played the Fool
Building an inviolate shell.
The Jester just need love himself
To escape his living hell.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

^^^ That's the poem that made LR fall in love with me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It's very evocative Jim.  Great imagery...

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It's very evocative Jim. Great imagery...
> 
> Betsy


Great! Now _you're_ going to fall in love with me too. Then Leslie and Angela....

When will I get any "me" time?


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

Kubrick screwed the pooch:
Jack's no human popsicle--
Blew off the boiler!


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

Leslie wrote a FAQ--
Still gets all the same old Q's.
READ IT PDQ!


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

Susan and Peter
find Christ in an old wardrobe.
Lucy ain't lyin'.



Spoiler



^^^ get it?


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

Here's one for Gertie (since she's actually reading the thread):

Ollivander knows
_Priori Incantatem_
is likely result.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Here's one for Gertie (since she's actually reading the thread):
> 
> Ollivander knows
> _Priori Incantatem_
> is likely result.


Be still my beating heart; an HP haiku. I'll show this to my HP Book Club and see if they understand.

Now if you do an _Outlander _haiku, my day will be complete.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

gertiekindle said:


> Be still my beating heart; an HP haiku. I'll show this to my HP Book Club and see if they understand.
> 
> Now if you do an _Outlander _haiku, my day will be complete.


*points to his non-existent uterus*

I don't read romance novels. Even those that may involve time-travel. Sorry.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> *points to his non-existent uterus*
> 
> I don't read romance novels. Even those that may involve time-travel. Sorry.


Ask the other guys reading Outlander if it is a romance novel. I think they'll agree that it isn't. Time travel is merely a trigger and not a major element. I wouldn't deceive you into reading it that way. It's probably not your cup of tea anyway.

Thanks again for the HP haiku.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

It's not important
where you run _to_ so much as
where you're running _from_.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> It's not important
> where you run _to_ so much as
> where you're running _from_.


Hmmmm, that sounds familiar.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

"How do I love thee?"
Elizabeth counted ways--
Robert was the sum.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

gertiekindle said:


> Hmmmm, that sounds familiar.


It's Rincewind's credo.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

Harry bears the scar
Of _Avadra Kedavra_--
a hair-curling curse.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Leslie wrote a FAQ--
> Still gets all the same old Q's.
> READ IT PDQ!


Thank you, Jim!

L


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Thank you, Jim!
> 
> L




Consider it a PSA.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> It's Rincewind's credo.


Ah, yes. He's my kind of hero.



Bacardi Jim said:


> Harry bears the scar
> Of _Avadra Kedavra_--
> a hair-curling curse.


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

I'll give a bump here
Does BJ still write Haiku?
I thought them Hai-cool


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

Westlake told us why
comic capers go awry--
Dortmunder was wry.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> It's not important
> where you run _to_ so much as
> *what* you're running _from_.


fixed


----------



## dollcrazy (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm not good at this
I really tried very hard
I will give up now


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

He's an FBI
Solves crimes others cannot solve
_Talking with the Dead_


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Here's one for you, Jim. New on Kindle


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

.80


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

Jem and Scout left gum
In a tree for Boo Radley--
He saved both their lives.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

Harry Dresden is
An Auror who's on parole
By the White Council.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

El-ahrairah plots
Rabscuttle perfects the plan
Prince Rainbow chuckles


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

Regan turned her head
and America's stomach.
Blatty barfed a hit.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

Asimov's Three Laws
Defined modern-day robots.
His legacy lives.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

SHEESH!  I can't believe it took me so long to come up with this one! 

The Man in Black fled
across the desert and the
Gunslinger followed


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

Welcome back my friends
To the show that never ends:
Evil Karneval


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

I had a baby sitter who rented the movie for me and my twin brother when we were in third grade, it left quite an impression.  I cant wait to read it on kindle, eventually.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

The Disney adaptation doesn't completely suck.  But... yanno... it's a Disney version of a pretty morbid and deep horror novel.  Better than the other Disney attempts at horror.

And it's one of my favorite Bradbury books.  I own a DTB copy, so I'm not worried about it coming out on Kindle.  (I'm not throwing away a single book I own.  Probably buying a lot more "real" books in the future.)


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

I agree, some things just cant be replaced,  I was on set yesterday and found a prop book in the bookshelf dated 1927 "The Boys Busy Book"  Just flipping through it, I wanted to own it on Paper, almost as much as I want to finally touch my kindle.  Which is saying alot.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

bookfiend said:


> I wanted to own it on Paper, *almost as much as I want to finally touch my kindle*. Which is saying alot.


*nods head*

Interesting euphemism.

How long have you suppressed this urge?

*watches post get deleted*


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

as well you should.  DH ordered my kindle Nov.26  So you can imagine the longing.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> El-ahrairah plots
> Rabscuttle perfects the plan
> Prince Rainbow chuckles


Brings back sweet memories. If this one ever gets Kindleized, I hope you'll lead the Book Klub.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

gertiekindle said:


> Brings back sweet memories. If this one ever gets Kindleized, I hope you'll lead the Book Klub.


Since y'all decided to extend the current book klubs through their respective entire series, it looks like it's gonna be a long time before any new klubs get started.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Since y'all decided to extend the current book klubs through their respective entire series, it looks like it's gonna be a long time before any new klubs get started.


BJ, I've said all I'm going to say on that subject. You've made your decision, and I will respect that.


----------

